# Fedora goes next gen! Fedora 8 Test 1 Released



## Dark Star (Aug 8, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/1295/Fedora_logo.pngThe Fedora Project is a Red-Hat-sponsored and community-supported open source project. It is also a proving ground for a new technology that may eventually make its way into Red Hat products. It is not a supported product of Red Hat, Inc.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1296/Fedora-Core_1.jpg​
The goal of The Fedora Project is to work with the Linux community in order to build a complete, general purpose operating system exclusively from free software. Development will be done in a public forum. The project will produce time-based releases of Fedora Core about 2-3 times a year with a public release schedule.A funky wallpaper :-  

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1294/Fedora-8-Test-1-Released-2.png​
*Fedora 8 is promising new features like:*


 Optional replacement for GNOME panel that uses online services via mugshot;
 Enhanced Bluetooth support;
 Fedora 8 Bookmarks;
 Make core dumps self-identifying enough to find the exact correct versions of all relevant binaries and debuginfo;
 Buddy Helper app promotes Free alternatives and guides users trying to play content under restricted codecs;
 Fix the dictionary proliferation problem;
 Integrating KDE 4.0, a new major version of KDE;
 Improved support for using Fedora on Laptops;
 Support for Nepali Language;
 Nodoka, new default theme for GNOME;
 We need to remove pam_console and migrate all users to use the ACLs as set by HAL;
 Easy and painless administration;
 Using delta RPM updates by default. Saves heavy amount of bandwidth and time for updates;
 Feature rich sound server (Pulse Audio);
 Make rsyslog the new default syslog daemon.
Rsyslog has an assorted set of new features that make system administration easier;
 TeXLive 2007 inclusion;
 Make the default x86_64 kernel tickless;
 Secure remote mangement for Xen, KVM & QEMU virtualization;
 Powertop is included. Need to start tracking egregious offenders;
 Don't start XFS font server daemon by default and fix font packages. Savings on performance and bootup time;
 Use and integrate XULRunner which is the Gecko browser engine separated from the user interface.
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1299/Fedora-Core_2.jpg​
*
Fedora 8 release schedule:
*

7 August 2007 - Fedora 8 Test1 release
28 August 2007 - Fedora 8 FEATURE freeze, Fedora 8 string freeze, Fedora 8 Test2 development freeze
6 September 2007 - Fedora 8 Test2 Release
25 September 2007 - Fedora 8 translation freeze, Fedora 8 Test3 development freeze
4 October 2007 - Fedora 8 Test3 Release
23 October 2007 - Final devel freeze
8 November 2007 - Fedora 8 General Availability

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1298/Fedora-Core_3.jpg​
*Download :* Mirror 1 | Mirror 2[Torrent]
Home Page: Releases/8 - Fedora Project Wiki
Announcement : *www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-test-list/2007-August/msg00116.html


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats cool news

Thanks for the download links


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice... will go for the Torrent !!! thnx for the Links !!!


----------



## azzu (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats Good News


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2007)

Didn't Fedora 7 just come now 

I haven't stayed on 6 even for an hour!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

when will Fedora see rpm5?
*rpm5.org/


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Didn't Fedora 7 just come now
> 
> I haven't stayed on 6 even for an hour!



... i'm also having same problem now....


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice to see the features of this version. I really wanted some. I think I'll get it once the stable version is released.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

Great news.. I guess mediator wd be the most happy person today..


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

the donkeys wallpaper makes me think that they have done the wallpaper purposely and it sounds similar to *" Donkey Kicks the Windows "* 



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Great news.. I guess mediator wd be the most happy person today..



why is that so.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 9, 2007)

good news


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 9, 2007)

cool news....


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok a new release comming out.. When was F7 Final released? and F8 will be in with 4 months. I wanted to ask how will the upgrade be ...error free?  I have spent a lot of time and bandwidth updating and making my linux installation stable and make things work. I really hate to format and reinstall each and every time a new distro/version comes. Im not telling only for Fedora but also for other distros.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 9, 2007)

Great news. I am just thinking about Fedora 15 which will be released in 2010...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2007)

> Powertop is included. Need to start tracking egregious offenders;



What is *egregious offenders* ?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> What is *egregious offenders* ?



May be he meant aggressive offenders.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2007)

^^the word "egregious offenders" is correct , but I cant find the correct meaning.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

> Egregious E*gre"gious (?; 277), a. [L. egregius; lit.,
> separated or chosen from the herd, i. e., distinguished,
> excellent; e out + grex, gregis, herd. See Gregarious.]
> Surpassing; extraordinary; distinguished (in a bad sense); --
> ...


-used gnome-dictionary


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask me....Still on FC5 n my CD/DVD ROM died!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

^then try network install -there are other methods too.u can invoke from grub to start an install from iso image


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^then try network install -there are other methods too.u can invoke from grub to start an install from iso image



prakash can u plz give me procedures or site from where i can install thru network, or using grub and iso image on cd / dvd (it should work for more then  1 iso image also ).

and do u know how to install any Distro from iso images on Windows/ Linux Directory to some other partition.

i tried that red had method, that doesn't work out.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

I tried this long back.was successful with fedora 5 or 6  .a brief idea is here.
*www.foresightlinux.org/forum/topic/1/4/
remember u can modify existing grub to show the path.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

will try tat also. thanks.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 10, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> prakash can u plz give me procedures or site from where i can install thru network, or using grub and iso image on cd / dvd (it should work for more then  1 iso image also ).
> 
> and do u know how to install any Distro from iso images on Windows/ Linux Directory to some other partition.
> 
> i tried that red had method, that doesn't work out.




U need the boot floppy as an installation media which u can make from the site download or the dos utiles come with the iso. After that boot from floppy drive at the install promt type this command
* install askmethod*

It will give u the option of installation from hdd network etc. select the install from hdd and press enter then it will ask for the location of the iso so give it in the form of /hda1/location where hda1 is ur dirve where iso are so change it as required & also the partition should be fat32 as it will not be able to read from NTFS partition ( as i have not check) 
Rest is same...............
also u can check the redhat doc on installation it will provide more details..................


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

abhinav_bipnesh said:
			
		

> U need the boot floppy as an installation media which u can make from the site download or the dos utiles come with the iso. After that boot from floppy drive at the install promt type this command
> * install askmethod*
> 
> It will give u the option of installation from hdd network etc. select the install from hdd and press enter then it will ask for the location of the iso so give it in the form of /hda1/location where hda1 is ur dirve where iso are so change it as required & also the partition should be fat32 as it will not be able to read from NTFS partition ( as i have not check)
> ...



i had made a boot floppy by copying the image into floppy using rawwrite, it didnt work for me. I had followed the procedure also which is mentioned along with rawwrite.


----------

